# R35 GTR coilivers or Litchfield Road suspension



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any in very good condition they***8217;re thinking of selling before I go down the route of splashing best part of £3-4K 

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would suggest you read the posts on the dsc controller.

While I can***8217;t comment on Litchfields product as I no experience, it seems there***8217;s views rating the dsc product.

There maybe 1 available from the group buy at a discounted £1080 price.

If yourshocks leak there a set on the forum with springs for sale and I also have a spare set.

You would be in under the 2k budget this way with programmable suspension.

Good luck and If I can help please post or pm me.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

We know there is a guy who is selling a coilover.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

gtr_was,

Here is a link to the main DSC Sport thread.

The recent DSC Sport Group buy has allot of information too.

Thanks

Hugh

.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------

